# picture



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

hope thi loads for the twentieth time trying


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

for two weeks i,ve been trying to get a pic up now i have managed it i wish i had him washed out he has hair to spare when he is clean


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

he is lovely, i think horses like to be mucky, where in england are you


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

in bradford but i,m just on with building a place on your side of the water [roscommon]


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

where in roscommon??? very close to me........


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

between castlerea and a little place called ballinlough i was there last week and was at the fair in balinasloe what area are you in


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

wow, what a beautiful horse! i love big hairy horses lol


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Very handsome horse, my kind of cob


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice!!!!!!!


----------



## mindyme (Jun 21, 2009)

Beautiful horse.


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

lovely cob, jimmy.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks he,s been gelded 2day


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Muddy and dirty or not, he is a gorgeous horse.


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

i dint notice any mud or dirt!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow! She is gorgeous! I am soo jealous! Is she a draft? <333


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

he is bred out of 2 heavy blue and white cobs do,nt know how he turned out dark bay


----------

